# Bloat killed goat..-



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't win can't win

This has been a bad summer
So this weekend i noticed my polled doe was getting big no biggie she was due on halloween so I figure big babies.
Was lovie just like always no problems......

Than came home last night didn't see her with the rest heard yelping and crying from the barn
She was 3 times the size belly all the way out both sides..
Laying down..
And look like poop around her mouth...
And her eyes were like sung in ...
And she could barely get air
So I push on her belly and u could feel liquid and air and she yell...
So I went to dollar store got some baking soda
Mix with water and gave it to her she took it 
Than I got something for bloat gave her that...
She got up try to walk for. Few than sat down I walk back to the house for a few min when I came back she payed her head down and died...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry!! How horrible!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sorry. 

What gets me off track is that you said you could feel the liquid in her belly. Bloat is air, not liquid. I wonder if it was something else. What you describe wouldn't hit me as bloat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> What gets me off track is that you said you could feel the liquid in her belly. Bloat is air, not liquid. I wonder if it was something else. What you describe wouldn't hit me as bloat.


First so very sorry.
I wonder if it was frothy bloat with the liquid. Knock on wood I have only had the gas kind


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a goat do the same thing about a month ago noticed her stool changed and her stomach was huge gave her meds one afternoon next afternoon she was down and huge and her belly felt full of liquid and within couple hours she was dead. Nothing out of ordinary for them everyone else was fine which is odd. But I list another nanny this week with something different got runny poop and very anemic and died they all had been wormed aonth or so ago everyone else is fine.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

baking soda doesnt help bloat. Its a rumin buffer. A few squirts of dish soap into a 20 oz pop bottle filled with warm water woulda been the fast treatment. Am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I sure hope things turn around quickly for you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> baking soda doesnt help bloat. Its a rumin buffer. A few squirts of dish soap into a 20 oz pop bottle filled with warm water woulda been the fast treatment. Am very sorry for your loss.


That's what I have always used as well. One guy I talked to said he puts a small amount in their water. Another thing someone swears by is gasX.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I use Gas X or the generic versions. Sounds like frothy bloat. I never had any luck with baking soda, I always go for something with simethacone (sp), which breaks up the gas. I usually have an OTC bloat med hanging around just in case along with the Gas-X. You need something that will get rid of the gas. Dawn, oil, Gas X (made specifically for that purpose), bloat meds etc do that. Massaging the belly and making them walk to get the gas moving helps also. 

Sorry for your loss.

I have only had 2 cases of bloat in the goats, both were treated and recovered quickly.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Frothy bloat is millions of tiny bubbles, and they are heavy. Goats cant burp em up and they just continue to build and build till they fill the goats body cavity. Crushing other organs and suffocating the goat. They often puke as the pressure starts to push food contents out. Death is usually caused by suffocation and heart failure.

So with that in mind, it needs to be treated 1 of 2 ways. Using something like gas x to pop the bubbles (kinda like putting something salty in the foam of a pop or beer) OR you need to combine all those little bubbles to make big bubbles that can be popped and belched out. The second way can be dont by using therabloat OR dish soap. Dish soap being the same expect for detergents, scent and color. Id like to suggest a non anti bacterial soap but they are hard to find anymore. But we use Dawn and have used it at least 2 dozen times with 100% success. We got a 30%+ protein batch of hay last year and had to mix it with other alfalfa cause alone, it would cause bloat every time.


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

how much of the dawn dish liquid do you use?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately frothy bloat and it kills within minutes, by the time you notice that something is off they are gone 

I am so sorry for your loss of your mama and her babies :hug:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There really is no set amount. Id guess a table spoon per dose. Usually in to much of a hurry to measure  If its a bad case Ill do two squirts into a 20 oz pop bottle 3/4 filled with warm/hot water and out the door I go. You can shake it a bit to get some bubble action but not to much just to make sure you got enough in there. Get about 1/4 to 1/2 of it into the bloated goat. Making sure not to get it into the lungs (instant pneumonia). Elevate the front half of the goat. This makes it so the bubbles will rise up and easier to be burped. Message, rub, pat, kneed and shake the belly. You are trying to mix the soap water into the froth. And by doing so you are popping bubbles and moving stuff around so the bigger bubbles make their way to the top to be burped.

On a side note, dont put the dish soap in the bottle first and then the water. You will end up with a bottle full of suds and now water


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks, im a newbie, had no idea u could use dawn dish liquid. What causes bloat anyway?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Help help.....my Rosie girl is bloated and staters scouring


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wrong thread but same prob


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah I was looking to see if you'd tried any other threads ... with no success I see ... you poor thing everyones gone at the wrong time.

Assuming that you haven't got improvement yet, as soon as you find this get some oil and baking soda into her.

I see several people above who say baking soda won't treat it ... this surprises me no end, I've brought down enough cases just with baking soda in water, it makes them belch ... now I know that oil will work too and compliment it, so I give them both together. The oil will take away the gas bubbles ... like adding oil (or butter) to a frothy pot of jam.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

In saying that you're more likely to have vegetable oil than baking soda ... give her whatever you have (but not mineral oil)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A squirt or two of liquid dish soap into a 20 oz pop bottle of warm water is all you need. Drench about 1/3 to 1/2 of the bottle, elevate the front end so the bubbles come up and the goat can burp them easier. Rub, pat, kneed and gently shake the stomach. Should be fine within 10-20 minutes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the dish soap works!!! DO it....Walk her bounch her belly, massage and knead it...keep her moving until you hear action...gas burps ect...
Give C D Antitoxin ASAP
Give pepto to help with the runs...Is the poop dark brown to black? might me worm issue..green tint could be dietary..


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Darlaj already tried the soapy dish water last night with no success ... but after 60cc oil this morning its coming down at last report, belching etc, and she's going out to get some C&D for her too.

If she's comfortable enough with the goats state to go out to get that after staying up all night I'm thinking she's doing a lot better now.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

The bloat issue stemmed from Rosie getting into a good feed of chicken pellets yesterday ...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OH no...Chicken feed is not good for goats...that CD antitoxin will do her more good than you know...
she is chewing a cud? if not, her rumen is compromised...
keep her hydrated...here is a good recipe

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix well and drench or let them drink it

Also next time, it would be good to start your own thread...this way more folks see it and are able to shoot more ideas out to help..


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I did I just posted there accidentally at first because I was so worked up. 
I gave her the antitoxin and she is. 100 % better today. Thanx everyone


----------

